# The Keyboard Music Spectrum



## nefigah (Aug 23, 2008)

Haydn's minor-key pieces feel major. Chopin's major-key pieces feel minor. Beethoven can do both.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Likewise, as it is well-known, at the times of Haydn 
or CPE Bach major-key pieces were a majority, 
and minor-key pieces a minority.


----------

